# Black ring vaporesso Ccell ceramic coils 0.6ohm Sir Vape



## Strontium (29/10/16)

I see they have these in stock again, has anyone bought from this new batch yet and if so are they working as to be expected?
I bought the last batch of red rings from another supplier and they were garbage so don't want to get stuck with rejects again.


----------



## Beethoven (29/10/16)

Only used 1 from this batch so far. No issues.


----------



## Strontium (29/10/16)

How long have you been using this one?


----------



## Beethoven (29/10/16)

Actually only about a week so probably shouldn't comment but I threw away three red ones after an hour of use.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Strontium (29/10/16)

Bump


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/10/16)

Strontium said:


> Bump



Can't comment because I haven't bought any of the new ones yet... still have plenty of old stock... and seeing I pretty much use RTA's now my current stock is gonna last me some considerable time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium (31/10/16)

I bought a couple over the weekend from Sir Vape, should get delivery tomorrow and I can give feedback thereafter.


----------



## Darth Vaper (31/10/16)

I've been using one for about a week now - all good so far!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Strontium (1/11/16)

@Beethoven @Darth Vaper are either of you using the coil in a Melo 3 mini tank? And if so, when the coil is inserted, can you see the juice holes through the bottom slots of the tank or do the juice holes go past those slots?


----------



## Darth Vaper (2/11/16)

@Strontium Nope, using the Lemo 3. Sorry


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/11/16)

Strontium said:


> @Beethoven @Darth Vaper are either of you using the coil in a Melo 3 mini tank? And if so, when the coil is inserted, can you see the juice holes through the bottom slots of the tank or do the juice holes go past those slots?



@Strontium you can see the bottom of the juice holes through the slot ever so slightly.


----------



## Strontium (2/11/16)

@Rob Fisher thanks, wanted to make sure there wasn't an issue with my tank.
I've popped the coil in and used it now for 24hrs, which may not sound like much but it's about 23hrs longer than the red rings lasted.
The flavour was muted, felt like it wasn't wicking properly. I changed out my juice for a menthol also at 70/30 and the taste is far better, working like a champ.
I don't know if menthol/koolada is thinner but that just seems to work better in my tank, i know that sounds weird. That's what I vape majority of the time anyway so no biggie, I have my baby beast for the rest. If this coil lasts the weekend with no issues, I'm gonna buy a bunch from @Sir Vape.


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/11/16)

Strontium said:


> @Rob Fisher thanks, wanted to make sure there wasn't an issue with my tank.
> I've popped the coil in and used it now for 24hrs, which may not sound like much but it's about 23hrs longer than the red rings lasted.
> The flavour was muted, felt like it wasn't wicking properly. I changed out my juice for a menthol also at 70/30 and the taste is far better, working like a champ.
> I don't know if menthol/koolada is thinner but that just seems to work better in my tank, i know that sounds weird. That's what I vape majority of the time anyway so no biggie, I have my baby beast for the rest. If this coil lasts the weekend with no issues, I'm gonna buy a bunch from @Sir Vape.



Yip they are the best cCells by a country mile! 

And I pretty much only vape XXX 50/50 so it's wicks pretty well and flavour for days!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium (2/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip they are the best cCells by a country mile!
> 
> And I pretty much only vape XXX 50/50 so it's wicks pretty well and flavour for days!



Still want to try that XXX but unfortunately some Durban guy keeps on buying up all their stock

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ddk1979 (9/11/16)

@Beethoven , @Strontium , @Darth Vaper , 
How are these black o-ring ccells working ???

I've had major issues with the 0.6 ohm red o-ring ccells as well as the 0.9ohm ccells.
I've primed them as per all the advice in another thread (including @Rob Fisher), but just can't seem to get them working.
In the past week, I've tried 3 x 0.6 and 2 x 0.9 ohm ccells and all 5 just give dry hits and burnt taste. 

That's already R300+ down the drain. Will NEVER buy them again.
So, keen to hear if the black o-ring ccells are worth a try. If not, it's back to the EC coils.

.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/11/16)

ddk1979 said:


> @Beethoven , @Strontium , @Darth Vaper ,
> How are these black o-ring ccells working ???
> 
> I've had major issues with the 0.6 ohm red o-ring ccells as well as the 0.9ohm ccells.
> ...



@ddk1979 as a matter of interest what juice are you using? PG/VG? It just occured to me I always vape 50/50 and that may well be the issue?


----------



## ddk1979 (9/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> @ddk1979 as a matter of interest what juice are you using? PG/VG? It just occured to me I always vape 50/50 and that may well be the issue?




@Rob Fisher - NCV Frozen 70VG/30PG

.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Strontium (9/11/16)

@ddk1979 i primed it and did low temps etc. 
At first the flavour wasn't great and it was a really tight draw. I then swapped to my menthol flavours (also 70/30) and it was easier to draw and flavour improved. On day two it was really good, great flavour and clouds, totally happy, until it suddenly burnt out.
I was pissed off but thought maybe I was chain vaping or maybe juice was a bit low so popped in another one. 
Was really careful, primed up low wattage (started at 10W ramped up to 25W over 24hrs)
Same as before, muted flavour, changed to menthol, much easier draw, good flavour blah blah, beginning of day 3 was thinking that ceramics are cool and then it burnt out again!!
I've binned all my red rings, all my black rings (close to R700 down the drain) won't touch another ceramic coil ever again, they could be giving them away free n I'd still tell them to pound sand.

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Beethoven (10/11/16)

No issues with the black ones. Don't even prime them properly. But I only use them with menthol juices.


----------



## ddk1979 (10/11/16)

Strontium said:


> @ddk1979 i primed it and did low temps etc.
> At first the flavour wasn't great and it was a really tight draw. I then swapped to my menthol flavours (also 70/30) and it was easier to draw and flavour improved. On day two it was really good, great flavour and clouds, totally happy, until it suddenly burnt out.
> I was pissed off but thought maybe I was chain vaping or maybe juice was a bit low so popped in another one.
> Was really careful, primed up low wattage (started at 10W ramped up to 25W over 24hrs)
> ...




Thanks @Strontium , I know how depressing it is to waste one's money. I'm on early retirement due to ill-health so my budget is tight and now my pocket takes a hit because of these terrible coils .... money down the drain. 


.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## ddk1979 (10/11/16)

.
@Strontium , based on what @Rob Fisher uses (50/50 XXX) it seems as if the only way to get them working is to use 50/50 juice ???

.


----------



## Strontium (10/11/16)

ddk1979 said:


> .
> @Strontium , based on what @Rob Fisher uses (50/50 XXX) it seems as if the only way to get them working is to use 50/50 juice ???
> 
> .


Could be but I'm finished with them either way. 
I've gone back to a regular coil and am much happier. I'll be getting a rba soon and intend using that majority of the time. The ceramics just aren't worth the time, effort or money for me.

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------

